# [SOLVED] No microphone conencted but people can hear my output on skype



## Samuel745 (Jul 15, 2011)

Thank you for any one who helps me in this frustrating topic.

OK so i haven't really used a microphone for this computer (xp service pack 3)
but when my mate got me headset to use so we can talk on skype. Something happend i can hear my mate cleary but when i talk nothing not even the slightest noise of my voice gets projected into the mic. so i decided to play some music after my anger and i found out that the music gets recorded instead of my voice so all my friend hears is the music playing on my computer.

after i took the headset out i carried on playing that song and what i found out is that it still gets recorded some how with out my headset plugged in. so my friend talks on his mic to me and i use chat but when i play music he can hear what i play even thought there is no headset plugged in.

if anyone knows a resolution to this i will be over the moon.

oh yh and skype says my microphone is conencted and working perfecty when its not plugged in!

i have Realtek AC97 Audio for VIA (R) Audio controller 
And my computer is hi-grade


----------



## Samuel745 (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: No microphone conencted but people can hear my output on skype*

please if anyone knows how to fix this please say it im really frustrated


----------



## Samuel745 (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: No microphone conencted but people can hear my output on skype*

dont worry i can fix it.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: No microphone conencted but people can hear my output on skype*

You can test the mic in the audio setup.

Also, if the music is transmitting, then it would appear the "stereo mix" option is enabled. You can disable stereo mix. Ensure the mic isn't muted.


----------



## Samuel745 (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: No microphone conencted but people can hear my output on skype*

that wasnt the problem. i found out that my ac97 audio driver just supports audio and not mics. so i bought a microsoft life can vx-5000 (i made sure it had a driver to install)
then i replaced the ac97 audio driver with my webcam (wich has a built in microphone)

so now under audio i have my ac97 audio and under microphone i have my life cam


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: No microphone conencted but people can hear my output on skype*

Glad you got it figured out.


----------

